# Furries banned at Portland library to avoid possible incidents with children



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2012)

This is a week old, but I just dug it up and I didn't see this posted:

http://articles.courant.com/2012-09...20913_1_furries-library-rules-library-program



> The library's board of directors voted Thursday to affirm its dress and  behavior policy after hearing about an incident at another library in  which a costumed visitor showed up â€” a "furry" â€” who was then approached  by a child.





> Enfield Library Director Henry Dutcher could not be reached for  comment Thursday, but a discussion held on a Connecticut libraries  listserv site shows that *he solicited other librarians for help after at  least one person dressed in a furry costume visited his building on  Aug. 27*.
> Dutcher said the goal is to keep libraries welcoming for everyone, even furries, but some library patrons have been disturbed.
> "Most  importantly, some children are fascinated by them," Dutcher wrote.  "*Last night one child took one of their 'paws,' just like they would at  Disney World, without hesitation and was led away by them, thankfully  still in the library and our staff happened to observe it and kept an  eye on them.*"





> Nocek said she *wants to head off any potential  problems before they arise, such as a person hanging around in the  children's room looking cute*. A child or family at the library might  mistakenly think a person dressed in a costume was part of a library  program.
> 
> "*They might look enticing to children*," Nocek said. "I  just thought we best discuss it, before anyone gets surprised, to make  sure we are on the same page. "


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2012)

Libraries are a shooshy quiet place for concentration and reading, why would suiters want to be in costume in there anyway? You wouldn't be able to read anything and you'd distract others who are.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Libraries are a shooshy quiet place for concentration and reading, why would suiters want to be in costume in there anyway? You wouldn't be able to read anything and you'd distract others who are.



There are actually people who insist on being in suit or costume 24/7...

I don't see why anyone would want to do that.

I understand going in suit random places just to fuck with people (and I've done it, myself) but this sounds different.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 21, 2012)

Some suiters are weiiiirrrrd.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2012)

Sounds like a case of "grown men in costumes might be child molesters THINK OF THE CHILDRUN!!!!!! STRANGER DANGER OMGGGGG!!!!1"


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Ozriel (Sep 21, 2012)

I am laughing my ass off right now. XD


----------



## Dokid (Sep 21, 2012)

hahaha why would you even enter a building without telling the place first? Also some of the librarians were over reacting a bit.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 21, 2012)

Geez, what an asshat.  Coming into a public building in costume without prior warning and then walking off with some random kid?  What exactly do you think the librarians are going to think about that?  This is why you get permission first, people.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> Geez, what an asshat.  Coming into a public building in costume without prior warning and then walking off with some random kid?  What exactly do you think the librarians are going to think about that?  This is why you get permission first, people.



The walking off with the kid part is confusing me.

Superficially it sounds shady but when I've suited around kids they would always grab my tail and stuff.

I wonder if the kid just walked with him a bit without him even knowing.

More likely though, it was Pedobear.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 21, 2012)

To be fair, people that feel the need to wear a fursuit wherever they go kind of deserve discrimination.
Don't see yourself as a human? Fine. We won't treat you like one. Get the fuck out of my library before I call animal control.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 21, 2012)

I only suit at cons and fur meets/parties.  I never wear my suit in random public areas, it's just begging for trouble.


----------



## Dreaming (Sep 21, 2012)

> "*Last night one child took one of their 'paws,' just like they would  at  Disney World, without hesitation and was led away by them,  thankfully  still in the library and our staff happened to observe it  and kept an  eye on them.*"


That'd be a pretty damn interesting news report, ''Child kidnapped by blue fox fursuiter''.


----------



## Porridge (Sep 21, 2012)

I really don't think this is a big deal. Furries shouldn't be in costume at a library anyways, all you do is sit there and read.
This is not a big deal. When cities start banning fursuiters from public places like carnivals and parks, then I will be pissed.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 21, 2012)

Ahahha, stupid fucking furries, can you believe those guys?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 21, 2012)

What a bunch of rascals


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 21, 2012)

Saliva said:


> To be fair, people that feel the need to wear a fursuit wherever they go kind of deserve discrimination.
> Don't see yourself as a human? Fine. We won't treat you like one. Get the fuck out of my library before I call animal control.



That's my line.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2012)

While I admit the fact a furry was walking around in a library is fucked up and disturbing, am I the only one that notices that these library admins seem to equate furry to sexual predator?


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 21, 2012)

Saliva said:


> To be fair, people that feel the need to wear a fursuit wherever they go kind of deserve discrimination.
> Don't see yourself as a human? Fine. We won't treat you like one. Get  the fuck out of my library before I call animal control.



fursecution!


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> While I admit the fact a furry was walking around in a library is fucked up and disturbing, am I the only one that notices that these library admins seem to equate furry to sexual predator?



Maybe they surf Inkbunny in their free time :roll:


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 21, 2012)

I thought this was a ban on furry sites on library computers because of porn.
to which I would have laughed more.

But why the hell would a suiter come into a library, unexpectedly, anyway?
That's just dumb.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah I never understood the appeal of suiting up and going to wal mart and all that shit.  Especially a library.  Seriously what the hell man?


----------



## Ouiji (Sep 21, 2012)

Dokid said:


> hahaha why would you even enter a building without telling the place first? Also some of the librarians were over reacting a bit.



They're reaction sounds reasonable to me.  Like you said, just some random guy concealed in a costume walks into my establishment without saying something first; I would keep an eye on them.


----------



## Percy (Sep 21, 2012)

*sigh* Furries. Always got to cause trouble.
I wonder who even thought that was a good idea to begin with.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Yeah I never understood the appeal of suiting up and going to wal mart and all that shit.  Especially a library.  Seriously what the hell man?



It's better at random house parties in the ghetto.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 21, 2012)

Ricky said:


> It's better at random house parties in the ghetto.



Or weddings. :V


----------



## Ricky (Sep 21, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> I thought this was a ban on furry sites on library computers because of porn.
> to which I would have laughed more.



Haha, I thought that too at first.



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Or weddings. :V



That could work.  Where's Icen?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 21, 2012)

Lol, what the faaaaack.  Cruise in in fursuit with a freshly butchered pig over the shoulder.


----------



## badlands (Sep 22, 2012)

cant understand why they'd want to suit in a library in the first place, was there a meet on nearby? or where they just wandering around random establishments for the hell of it?


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 22, 2012)

So it's not actually furries that are banned, but people in (furry) costumes?
b_o_ring!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm sure they'd also ban religiously dressed pastafarians if they showed up in pirate attire. x3


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 22, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm sure they'd also ban religiously dressed pastafarians if they showed up in pirate attire. x3



Arr, that be religious persecution matey!


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 22, 2012)

That is creepy.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 22, 2012)

Let me bet they were old ladies who happened to be conservative right wingers.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 22, 2012)

I would be more worried if someone looks up furry porn on the public computers with children to see.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 22, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> I would be more worried if someone looks up furry porn on the public computers with children to see.



People keep bringing this up in this thread. Why?


----------



## YuroFox (Sep 22, 2012)

That is weird. I mean come on, going to wal-mart in a furry costume is one thing, but in a library? What the hell?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> That is *defiantly *weird. I mean come on, going to wal-mart in a furry costume is one thing, but in a library? What the hell?



Definitely?



TreacleFox said:


> People keep bringing this up in this thread. Why?



Because 'lol furry pron'.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 22, 2012)

YuroFox said:


> That is weird. I mean come on, going to wal-mart in a furry costume is one thing, but in a library? What the hell?



Holy shit that font. My eyes.


Its so nice to wake up to such good news.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 22, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Holy shit that font. My eyes.



But you're using the same font.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 22, 2012)

Saliva said:


> But you're using the same font.



The font color, sorry :V


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 22, 2012)

You can fursuit in a library as long as the staff knows.
The person should have asked first before going inside. it's more of a liability issue than anything else.


----------



## YuroFox (Sep 22, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Holy shit that font. My eyes.



I used to use orange. XD


----------



## 1nf1n1reaver (Sep 22, 2012)

Well I guess it's better to be safe than sorry, I'd rather have fur-suiting banned places like a library than children getting abducted... never to be seen again.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> That could work.  Where's Icen?



Socal :V


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> That could work.  Where's Icen?


Great idea! Fursuit crash Icen's wedding! :V
If the guests thought the vegan menu was crappy, wait until the fursuiters start humping their legs! :V
Edit: I like batty's idea. Bring a dead pig as well. Even better if it's at a muslim wedding. =D




TreacleFox said:


> People keep bringing this up in this thread. Why?


Ask Zeke/Ozriel :V


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2012)

Making the rest of us look bad, eh? We deserve to know this moron's name.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 22, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Making the rest of us look bad, eh? We deserve to know this moron's name.



LET'S GET HIM

QUICK -- MOB MENTALITY, NOW!!!


----------



## Aetius (Sep 22, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Making the rest of us look bad, eh? We deserve to know this moron's name.



This can only end well.


----------



## badlands (Sep 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> LET'S GET HIM
> 
> QUICK -- MOB MENTALITY, NOW!!!



just to let you know i find that very sig worthy.

anyway i cant see why they chose a  library of all places, unless libraries are very different that side of the Atlantic


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> LET'S GET HIM
> 
> QUICK -- MOB MENTALITY, NOW!!!


Yes; exactly as we did with Chewfox.


----------



## Yago (Sep 22, 2012)

Ricky said:


> LET'S GET HIM
> 
> QUICK -- MOB MENTALITY(http://gatherer.wizards.com/Pages/Card/Details.aspx?multiverseid=3695), NOW!!!



In response: http://gatherer.wizards.com/Pages/Card/Details.aspx?multiverseid=102

But I came into this thread expecting to be annoyed at the library for taking some ridiculous offense to furries trying to host an event there etc. but after reading it. Yeah I'd ban them too.

That was an incredibly stupid action to take, even if he was being innocent, which, being a furry, I can honestly hope he was, but I doubt it.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 22, 2012)

The library is only 6 miles from FurFright. :S


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 22, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> The library is only 6 miles from FurFright. :S


Not good- I'm planning to go to this one.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 22, 2012)

I'd fucking love to go to furfright.


----------



## Foxfur31 (Sep 22, 2012)

good reaction for the staff, honestly its just their job if a fursuiter walked up to a kid and then walked away with the kid i think i would keep an eye open not that anything could happen


----------



## Dokid (Sep 22, 2012)

If only I lived in CT again and I could attend furfright. But jeez....when will people learn that you can't just take kids and that you can't just enter any old place with a mask on?


----------



## Foxfur31 (Sep 22, 2012)

people may or may not learn not to take kids. its probably because they cant get their own.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 22, 2012)

You have to be able to have sex with the opposite sex in order to have kids.
Or have a stable household and good income to adopt them.
Furries usually have neither.


----------



## Joey (Sep 23, 2012)

I think the library is being a _little bit_ paranoid, but it makes sense.

Now if only they would ban shitty fursuits from cons...


----------



## Shoki (Sep 23, 2012)

I don't think the library is in the wrong at all. 
I'm sure the furries in question meant no harm, but it looks awful hinky to most people for a stranger to dress in an identity-concealing costume and lead small children around. 
We're a very untrusting society, and the library is just covering their ass.


----------



## Bread (Sep 23, 2012)

Thinking how a kid would take one of their paws is a really cute image in my head, but I do see how a librarian would be concerned about it. But hey as long as they were keeping an eye on him then I don't see what the big deal is.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Sep 23, 2012)

Where I live, they'd likely get stabbed before they got within 10 feet, or asked for a dollar, or confused for a partner who ran off, or their drug dealer.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 23, 2012)

Sylvester Fox said:


> I think the library is being a _little bit_ paranoid, but it makes sense.
> 
> *Now if only they would ban shitty fursuits from cons*...



Well. That's a bit too far. I mean just cause they look bad doesn't mean that they can't wear them. There's still plenty of suiters who have really amazing suits.



Bread said:


> Thinking how a kid would take one of their paws is a really cute image in my head, but I do see how a librarian would be concerned about it. But hey as long as they were keeping an eye on him then I don't see what the big deal is.



Well we basically live in a society where any adult male is accused of possibly hurting a small kid. I mean I've known several parents who yelled at a male kindergarden teacher for helping up a kid who fell.


----------



## Vaesari (Sep 23, 2012)

Besides the obvious concern of children being kidnapped, etc.. Some children are frightened by fursuits. Though, this ban really shouldn't be in place at all, people should find more appropriate places to suit.


----------



## Rotsala (Sep 23, 2012)

Furries = creepy and creepy = pedophile


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 23, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> You have to be able to have sex with the opposite sex in order to have kids.
> Or have a stable household and good income to adopt them.
> Furries usually have neither.


Maybe they're thinking that if they have sex with kids, they'll produce suitable members of the opposite sex.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 24, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Maybe they're thinking that if they have sex with kids, they'll produce *suit*able members of the opposite sex.



I see what you did there.


----------



## softi (Sep 24, 2012)

i think we should burn down the library in question, declare victory, and move on to the next unsuspecting house o' books


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2012)

softi said:


> i think we should burn down the library in question, declare victory, and move on to the next unsuspecting house o' books



If you did that, I'd have to find where you live and crucify you.


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

Holy Christ, everyone is making assumptions! This is kind of irritating. I was suiting at a place not far from the library and needed to refill my water bottle. I went into the library, filled up my water bottle, and noticed a little girl standing next to me. I shook her hand and let go, then left the library, no children in tow, at least as far as I could tell with my restricted vision. Somehow, the staff took that as ZOMG A PEDOPHILE'S LEADING A CHILD AWAY TO GO RAPE HER! I'm not saying the child didn't follow me, I don't know if she did or not, but the only contact I had with that little girl was a handshake. I was not suiting at the library, it was a pit stop. I just wish people would stop criticizing me for petty rumors they heard on the news and over the Internet, neither of which you can trust with honesty. It makes me feel awful to know that people out there see me as a criminal, when all I really did was stop in there for about 5 minutes, with no intention of anything but getting some water. Just goes to show how stupid and oblivious society can be when it comes to the truth. It also makes me very upset to see that this fandom, one of the most supportive out there, is also choosing to criticize me for something I didn't do, and do it harshly at that. Going far enough to call me stupid and immediately assume that the news has the entire story, even from the point of view of the furry, whose identity they don't even know, is insulting to me and to the fandom. I honestly expected more support from you guys, but this is very upsetting and disappointing. It breaks my heart to see that people in this fandom are so quick to judge when they don't even know the whole story.


tl;dr: you guys are being way too judgemental for something you know nothing about, and I think you should get your facts straight before calling someone out like this.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 2, 2012)

Whoa, whoa.  Slow down a minute!

So you were actually the one at the library?

I created this thread with the intention of pointing out a news article which I dug up from Google News.

The fact that you made it here though...  That's just awesome XD

Well, that or you're a troll. I doubt it though.


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, I was, and honestly, I was getting sick of people calling me stupid. I had to tell my side of the story.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 2, 2012)

Tikaani said:


> Holy Christ, everyone is making assumptions! This is kind of irritating. I was suiting at a place not far from the library and needed to refill my water bottle. I went into the library, filled up my water bottle, and noticed a little girl standing next to me. I shook her hand and let go, then left the library, no children in tow, at least as far as I could tell with my restricted vision. Somehow, the staff took that as ZOMG A PEDOPHILE'S LEADING A CHILD AWAY TO GO RAPE HER! I'm not saying the child didn't follow me, I don't know if she did or not, but the only contact I had with that little girl was a handshake. I was not suiting at the library, it was a pit stop. I just wish people would stop criticizing me for petty rumors they heard on the news and over the Internet, neither of which you can trust with honesty. It makes me feel awful to know that people out there see me as a criminal, when all I really did was stop in there for about 5 minutes, with no intention of anything but getting some water. Just goes to show how stupid and oblivious society can be when it comes to the truth. It also makes me very upset to see that this fandom, one of the most supportive out there, is also choosing to criticize me for something I didn't do, and do it harshly at that. Going far enough to call me stupid and immediately assume that the news has the entire story, even from the point of view of the furry, whose identity they don't even know, is insulting to me and to the fandom. I honestly expected more support from you guys, but this is very upsetting and disappointing. It breaks my heart to see that people in this fandom are so quick to judge when they don't even know the whole story.
> 
> 
> tl;dr: you guys are being way too judgemental for something you know nothing about, and I think you should get your facts straight before calling someone out like this.



Not sure if troll...


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you think I would take the time to type all that out just for laughs?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 2, 2012)

Tikaani said:


> Do you think I would take the time to type all that out just for laughs?



Endulge me. It seems you just joined up. What ever drew you to this forum?


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

I googled the news report multiple times to see how people responded to it, and noticed in the search results that there was a thread about it posted in the forums. Never bothered with the forums before because I didn't feel the need to. But then I saw how people were replying to this thread and wanted to make it clear to everybody what really happened. So I signed up purely for telling my side of the story. And I know for a fact that no matter what I say, you're still going to think this is all a lie, because people refuse to believe anything other than what they've been told, and that is a natural occurrence of the human brain. I.e. we are hard wired to believe in one thing and never change. Thus you will believe that this is all a lie and won't listen to what I have to say.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, no further hidden messages...so its not Eversleep's style.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2012)

You don't know trolls to well, do you?


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

Who's Eversleep?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> You don't know trolls to well, do you?



Well, he did have some new tricks...hmm. This is a tough one.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 2, 2012)

Tikaani said:


> I googled the news report multiple times to see how people responded to it, and noticed in the search results that there was a thread about it posted in the forums. Never bothered with the forums before because I didn't feel the need to. But then I saw how people were replying to this thread and wanted to make it clear to everybody what really happened. So I signed up purely for telling my side of the story. And I know for a fact that no matter what I say, you're still going to think this is all a lie, because people refuse to believe anything other than what they've been told, and that is a natural occurrence of the human brain. I.e. we are hard wired to believe in one thing and never change. Thus you will believe that this is all a lie and won't listen to what I have to say.



Nah, people said the paper and the Library were obviously stretching it.

And the "incidents with children" thing was unfounded.

I think it's really plausible you were just stopping into the Library.

After all, I'm not sure what you could (or would want to) do in a Library in a fursuit, anyway.

Also, Eversleep is someone who keeps getting banned, and no he is not that clever.


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

Exactly my point. Thank you for that, it makes me feel a little better.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2012)

Tikaani said:


> Holy Christ, everyone is making assumptions! This is kind of irritating. I was suiting at a place not far from the library and needed to refill my water bottle. I went into the library, filled up my water bottle, and noticed a little girl standing next to me. I shook her hand and let go, then left the library, no children in tow, at least as far as I could tell with my restricted vision. Somehow, the staff took that as ZOMG A PEDOPHILE'S LEADING A CHILD AWAY TO GO RAPE HER! I'm not saying the child didn't follow me, I don't know if she did or not, but the only contact I had with that little girl was a handshake. I was not suiting at the library, it was a pit stop. I just wish people would stop criticizing me for petty rumors they heard on the news and over the Internet, neither of which you can trust with honesty. It makes me feel awful to know that people out there see me as a criminal, when all I really did was stop in there for about 5 minutes, with no intention of anything but getting some water. Just goes to show how stupid and oblivious society can be when it comes to the truth. It also makes me very upset to see that this fandom, one of the most supportive out there, is also choosing to criticize me for something I didn't do, and do it harshly at that. Going far enough to call me stupid and immediately assume that the news has the entire story, even from the point of view of the furry, whose identity they don't even know, is insulting to me and to the fandom. I honestly expected more support from you guys, but this is very upsetting and disappointing. It breaks my heart to see that people in this fandom are so quick to judge when they don't even know the whole story.
> 
> 
> tl;dr: you guys are being way too judgemental for something you know nothing about, and I think you should get your facts straight before calling someone out like this.


-50 points towards faith in news organizations.
I'm starting to wonder which is more factually credible, news or tabloids?


That kinda sucks it turned out like that, but doesn't surprise me in the least dude.  Also don't take this thread personally, there's been so many "incidents" in the past of people fucking it up for the rest of the fandom that what the news reported seemed possible.


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, and lol I'm a girl.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2012)

Tikaani said:


> Thanks, and lol I'm a girl.


(whoops)
The only real good thing about drama storms is that from what I've seen the ones that are make believe everyone tends to forget within the month.  After two months everyone is going to be, "what happened at portland?"


----------



## TreacleFox (Oct 2, 2012)

Tikaani said:


> Holy Christ, everyone is making assumptions! This  is kind of irritating. I was suiting at a place not far from the  library and needed to refill my water bottle. I went into the library,  filled up my water bottle, and noticed a little girl standing next to  me. I shook her hand and let go, then left the library, no children in  tow, at least as far as I could tell with my restricted vision. Somehow,  the staff took that as ZOMG A PEDOPHILE'S LEADING A CHILD AWAY TO GO  RAPE HER! I'm not saying the child didn't follow me, I don't know if she  did or not, but the only contact I had with that little girl was a  handshake. I was not suiting at the library, it was a pit stop. I just  wish people would stop criticizing me for petty rumors they heard on the  news and over the Internet, neither of which you can trust with  honesty. It makes me feel awful to know that people out there see me as a  criminal, when all I really did was stop in there for about 5 minutes,  with no intention of anything but getting some water. Just goes to show  how stupid and oblivious society can be when it comes to the truth. It  also makes me very upset to see that this fandom, one of the most  supportive out there, is also choosing to criticize me for something I  didn't do, and do it harshly at that. Going far enough to call me stupid  and immediately assume that the news has the entire story, even from  the point of view of the furry, whose identity they don't even know, is  insulting to me and to the fandom. I honestly expected more support from  you guys, but this is very upsetting and disappointing. It breaks my  heart to see that people in this fandom are so quick to judge when they  don't even know the whole story.
> 
> 
> tl;dr: you guys are being way too judgemental for something you know  nothing about, and I think you should get your facts straight before  calling someone out like this.


Oh wow, that sucks so bad. D:
The news is only there to attract attention, I guess "furries are after our kids." is the best way they thought they could do that. I hope this all blows over soon. :C


----------



## Rilvor (Oct 2, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Well, no further hidden messages...so its not Eversleep's style.



No, definitely not. There is a certain way Eversleep comes across that is always painfully obvious. Even then, it is best to simply play along and alert the staff in the event you are certain.

It seems rather strange Tikaani would go through the trouble of telling a group she will never much communicate with all of this, but I suppose people have all sorts of reasons for things.


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Making the rest of us look bad, eh? We deserve to know this moron's name.


I am most certainly not a moron, thank you. If you'd read my side of the story, you'd understand. And if my intention was to make us look bad, I would've done something to get arrested.


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

Well, my main reason is to clear myself of any accusations of being a pedophile. It's not fun to be constantly assumed a child molester when I in fact am far from one.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't worry.  Just don't go to librarys to get water next time XD


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol yeah.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 2, 2012)

Tikaani said:


> I am most certainly not a moron, thank you. If you'd read my side of the story, you'd understand. And if my intention was to make us look bad, I would've done something to get arrested.


I'm now ashamed to have trusted any kind of news story about us. I apologize.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 2, 2012)

Tikaani said:


> Well, my main reason is to clear myself of any accusations of being a pedophile. It's not fun to be constantly assumed a child molester when I in fact am far from one.



As a suiter myself, I understand your reasons for wsnting to fursuit in a bulding like the library. As a civil servant who works for a public library, if you did not ask the staff a day or so beforehand, it looks bad on you and it makes the staff sucpicious. At the same time, it is a liability. Something could happen to you on the premisies and the library could be held liable.



Tikaani said:


> Holy Christ, everyone is making assumptions! This is kind of irritating. I was suiting at a place not far from the library and needed to refill my water bottle. I went into the library, filled up my water bottle, and noticed a little girl standing next to me. I shook her hand and let go, then left the library, no children in tow, at least as far as I could tell with my restricted vision. Somehow, the staff took that as ZOMG A PEDOPHILE'S LEADING A CHILD AWAY TO GO RAPE HER! I'm not saying the child didn't follow me, I don't know if she did or not, but the only contact I had with that little girl was a handshake. I was not suiting at the library, it was a pit stop. I just wish people would stop criticizing me for petty rumors they heard on the news and over the Internet, neither of which you can trust with honesty. It makes me feel awful to know that people out there see me as a criminal, when all I really did was stop in there for about 5 minutes, with no intention of anything but getting some water. Just goes to show how stupid and oblivious society can be when it comes to the truth. It also makes me very upset to see that this fandom, one of the most supportive out there, is also choosing to criticize me for something I didn't do, and do it harshly at that. Going far enough to call me stupid and immediately assume that the news has the entire story, even from the point of view of the furry, whose identity they don't even know, is insulting to me and to the fandom. I honestly expected more support from you guys, but this is very upsetting and disappointing. It breaks my heart to see that people in this fandom are so quick to judge when they don't even know the whole story.
> 
> 
> tl;dr: you guys are being way too judgemental for something you know nothing about, and I think you should get your facts straight before calling someone out like this.



Technically, you cannot have a head covering on when you enter in a space like the library without the branch manager's consent. If that were the case, you should of taken off your head. At most, people would have been joshing you for the fact you are in freaky pajamas.

You could've asked someone to refill your bottle. If I worked at that branch, my first reaction would to ask you to take off your head or change. Right now, the article just tells us that you were there roaming around like the rest of the wierdos that enter the place, and happened to be followed by a small child.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks, tikaani, for providing more information and reminding me and others not to come to conclusions quite so quickly.


----------



## badlands (Oct 2, 2012)

well its good to hear the other side of what happened. thanks for giving the us facts


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Tikaani (Oct 2, 2012)

It's ok. You can't ever really trust anything on the news, as I've learned, but then, we're kind of taught to trust them anyway.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 2, 2012)

Stay away from Fox and you might have a fair chance.


----------



## Alekz (Oct 3, 2012)

Unfortunately, that is a rather big "might"


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 3, 2012)

When i spotted this thread i looked at the news story and could tell as soon as i looked at it that it was a stretch. I mean really? They did not even bother interviewing the fur-suiter. Thats poor workmanship and a bad idea in any story. That Paper should have to make amends for its VERY one sided and Stupid mistake. As for the library, ok, yes i could see it looking sketchy, but no need to blow it out of proportion.


----------



## sunshyne (Oct 3, 2012)

And after all that it was a young girl in there the whole time. Lulz.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2012)

Black Dragon said:


> When i spotted this thread i looked at the news story and could tell as soon as i looked at it that it was a stretch. I mean really? They did not even bother interviewing the fur-suiter. Thats poor workmanship and a bad idea in any story. That Paper should have to make amends for its VERY one sided and Stupid mistake. As for the library, ok, yes i could see it looking sketchy, but no need to blow it out of proportion.



In all fairness, they didn't *lie* about anything but yeah they stretched it a great deal.

That's the one thing The News is good for.

Why would they try to get all sides of the story when they think they already have something that will sell?

If people see "danger to children" it catches their interest. Fuzzy animal costumes doesn't.


----------



## Ryuu (Oct 3, 2012)

sunshyne said:


> And after all that it was a young girl in there the whole time. Lulz.



That does make it kind of funny.


----------



## CrazyLee (Oct 3, 2012)

You guys once again forget how the US media depicts the furry fandom: As sexual deviants.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 3, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> You guys once again forget how the US media depicts the furry fandom: As sexual deviants.



And Pedophilles....and dog fuckers on some parts of the net. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

But, but I am a sexual deviant


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> But, but I am a sexual deviant



So the difference is... you're not in denial?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> But, but I am a sexual deviant



What's your preference: Dogs or children?


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> What's your preference: Dogs or children?



Why settle for one when you can have both!


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 3, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Why settle for one when you can have both!



You can't have your cake and eat it too! >:V


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

*pacepalm*
Lol, I have oral and anal sex, that alone is enough to be a sexual deviant XD


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> *pacepalm*
> Lol, I have oral and anal sex, that alone is enough to be a sexual deviant XD



No. You aren't freaky enough.
And...TMI.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> No. You aren't freaky enough.



According to _furry standards_, sure.

According to most of society's standards you're a sexual deviant if you're gay :roll:


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

Tmi?  I didn't even get started! XD


----------



## Dokid (Oct 3, 2012)

Ricky said:


> According to _furry standards_, sure.
> 
> According to most of society's standards you're a sexual deviant if you're gay :roll:



Or anything other than staying with one person for your entire life and never doing anything besides doing it to have children.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Tmi?  I didn't even get started! XD



I found your song:

[yt]tUMHMMZf8L4[/yt]

And gay people like butts along with phallus shaped organic objects, amitrite?



Dokid said:


> Or anything other than staying with one person for your entire life and never doing anything besides doing it to have children.



You mean the conservative thing and only having sex once a year?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

Dead link is dead


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 3, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Dead link is dead



Hrm...strange. It's fine on my end.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tUMHMMZf8L4


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

Meh, my phone is being lame.  Couldn't load movie, I'll look on my comp when I get home from work.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 3, 2012)

sunshyne said:


> And after all that it was a young girl in there the whole time. Lulz.



Just like God. It's always who you least expect.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 3, 2012)

Alanis Morissette?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Just like God. It's always who you least expect.



Oh, so it's me!...damn I just suspected myself to death.


----------



## Rasly (Oct 13, 2012)

Everybody knows, to steal children u have to dress up in a huge animal costume, so people wont notice you!


----------



## KigRatel (Oct 13, 2012)

My instinctual reaction to this post was "shouldn't have been fursuiting in a library to begin with."

I tell you what though, if I hadn't already done away with the "furry" label a week or two ago, I would've done now.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 19, 2012)

hrm to be honest this really bad for anyone to do with the fandom i guess people are just plain silly and need to wake up.
i think people should be more aware at what they do in public if they dont want trouble nore hassle dont do it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 19, 2012)

DeathCoDread (Mike) said:


> hrm to be honest this really bad for anyone to do with the fandom i guess people are just plain silly and need to wake up.
> i think people should be more aware at what they do in public if they dont want trouble nore hassle dont do it.



The actual person in question posted in this thread already. What they did was boring and innocent but was sensationalised in the press- perhaps because of a slow news day.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 19, 2012)

yeh i guess :I


----------

